# Shoji



## "L" (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's another interesting innovation from Japan, specifically from the University of Tokyo and GS Yuasa. The SHOJI (Symbiotic Hosting Online Jog Instrument) was made to sense the mood of a room. It will monitor light levels, temperature, humidity, infrared, ultrasonic waves, the people's movements, their body temperature, and the "essence" of the room. The gadget will then show red for anger, blue for sadness, yellow for happiness, and green for peace.

it will be out next year in April. But word has it that even though there're still months to go, business owners and managers are quite excited to buy one.

But I can't help imagining what it would be like to have one in my home --- where me and my siblings bicker around and do crazy things... just imagine... lol...


----------



## bethany14 (Nov 30, 2006)

Like a 'mood ring' for your home...that's very interesting!  There's also a lot of talk about EMF (electromagnetic fields) having an impact on our health.  You can get an EMF detector for @$40 to find out where the 'hot spots' are in your home.  Even the EPA warns against EMF influence on our health...but I grew up playing under power lines and I'm f-f-f-fine


----------

